# J's journal



## Confishius (Dec 1, 2013)

well, first stab at this. lets see how it goes! 

this is my fourth betta in 10 years, and I just saved him from a plastic cup- he didn't look to happy in there! Confishius is an orangeish multicolor crowntail ( I think, it's hard to tell.) I fell in love with this little sweetie- I was browsing the bettas at nestors, and I picked up this bugger. head-over-fins in love  I took him home, and he fit right in in my life within minutes! already he's looking much healthier! 

I'm not sure if he actually is 100%. he spends a lot of time not moving, he does this everywhere. on the bottom, in the middle of the bowl, near the top. it's weird and kind of worrying...does anybody have any ideas?


----------



## Confishius (Dec 1, 2013)

so happy! going to get a nice, filtered tank from a good brand! DDD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Confishius sounds very pretty.


----------



## Confishius (Dec 1, 2013)

thanks! he is, especially for a pet store betta.


----------



## Confishius (Dec 1, 2013)

update: got the new tank, it's the tetracare halfmoon 3gal! Confishius loves it, and seems to enjoy surfing the filter wave


----------



## Confishius (Dec 1, 2013)

I have come to the conclusion fishius is a comb tail.


----------

